# 10 days left to save january.



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

This has been very disapointing to say the least, i just checked the books from january 07, we had 1 event on the 23rd. We are ahead of last year but thats not saying much in my book!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I have not plowed since Christmas Eve! From the way it looks I'm going to go the entire month without an event :crying:


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i havent plowed since december 26th. it started off good in december but now we have nothing.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

i havent plowed since Dec 16th..


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I plowed 5 days ago.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

where in ct are you?!


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Western Hills, north of Danbury. We got 1-2" inches last week in that quick storm and 2-3" 10 dyas ago as well. All commercials, and roads got done. Majority of our driveways are steep here so they get plowed and sanded as well. Great storms, easy plowing, spread lots of material. 

We may get 1-2" tonight as well.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

theres no saving january for jerzee...


----------



## mustangmike45 (Nov 17, 2005)

I've had 7 events here this month alone! and another 11 in December! This is a very unusual year for us. We just had a 3'' snow that fell all day yesterday and then got another 7'' ontop of that overnight! 36hrs straight plowingpayuppayup

I actually just got home from plowing and on the way home stopped and bought my sidewalk guys a brand new 07 yamaha Rhino with plow for all their hard work this year. 

Well, i am off to bed now but for all you guys wishing for snow, I wish the best for you, just be patient it will come yet this year for ya!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

havnt plowed since the 14th on jan , we had 4 plowable events in dec, this could shape-up to be a pritty good winter if we could get another 4 or 5 storms this season, and with 2 months left of winter id say we have a pritty good chance + FEB / MAR is this areas heaviest snow months.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I plowed this morning, yesterday, and saturday/sundaypayup Gonna go out again soon too


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

Flipper....its hard for other folks in CT to understand our own "unique'" weather up here


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah I know. We just are in the belt.

Nothing today.

A few other comments. I have been plowing for 15 years here before that my family plowed another 25 back. We have kept pretty good records. It usually averages out. Traditionally January has seen low snowfall here. You either get a warm up or its so cold and dry it doesn't snow much. December is usually ok but Feb, March and even early April are when we see big and consitant snowfalls in New England.

It makes me laugh every year in January when people complain winter is over. Last year it hadn't even started yet and we still ended up plowing 6-8 times. Not a great year but it renewed contracts.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

i think Iowa and Wisconsin got the entire nations snow this month. All the storms had a cutoff that were less than 50 miles from me too. ARGG!!!:waving:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We got a light sanding in this morning.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Lots of rain on the way for us this week. Put january 2008 in the record book for one of the worst ever! I hope winter shows up for february!


----------

